# Blender recommendations?



## inaweofchefs (Aug 26, 2009)

Its time for a new blender. I use a blender fairly regularly for soups, smoothies, dressings, etc... but not often enough to justify anything like a $400 Vitamix. Currently I'm considering:



The CBT-1000 is bigger, more powerful, and the KSB560 lacks a detachable blade assembly (for cleaning). However, the KSB560 is $50 cheaper and has great reviews.

Does anyone have experience with either of these or have a similarly priced blender to recommend?

Thanks


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I recently upgraded to a vitamix, but I can vouch for the quality of the kitchenaid.   Its a great value at that price, it works well and is surprisingly heavy duty.   The weight of the blender base is shocking the first time you pick it up, its extremely heavy for its size.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No experience with the specific blenders you linked.  It's been awhile since looking for blenders, but we've never had good luck with "residential" machines.  They've never been able to handle frozen drinks the way a good blender should -- and that's about the most difficult thing a blender has to do; because it requires a lot of torque to get those blades spinning fast enough through a difficult substance, while at the same time not transferring enough heat to melt the ice.

Anyway, we've had a Waring BB180 for a few years, and for less than $100 it does everything a blender should do, including the elusive Hemingway frozen daiquri except look good.  If you're going to leave yours on the counter and looks matter, you might like the BB190 better -- around $150.

Bzzzzzzzzzzzz,

BDL


----------



## shredderfree (Jan 24, 2012)

buy a vitamix, it will last forever,


----------

